# Here's Some Pics



## jayse (6/9/03)

just a few pics its a cheap digi but it'll do.
can i only post one pic on each post?

this is the H.L.T.


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

from the top


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

mash/lauter tun


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

temp control
the first ones for H.L.T gas burner and the other the heat exchange system pump.


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

get some more up later.iam still trying to get the best pics i can with this digi cam.those ones come up allright.


----------



## Doc (6/9/03)

Looks like a good little setup you have there.
What have you used to insulate your MLT ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

the MLT is insulated with some insulated ducting.(second hand from a building site)then wrapped in a roll of tape that is made from metal.


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

here's the hop plants


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

here's the tier


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

here's the bottle filler


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

here's the H.L.T burner with solienoid and pilot lite.


----------



## jayse (6/9/03)

sorry wrong button


----------



## jayse (7/9/03)

margo mulino flour mill.

yeah! well! it does the job.

i sit a power drill on a chair next to it.iam quite happy with the crack it just takes some time and i have to apply pressure to the top.basically push the grain through.anyway its getting the job done.


----------



## jayse (7/9/03)

the cooler is a copper coil inside a length of pvc down pipe.


----------



## jayse (7/9/03)

the pumps
the drill powers a pump that sucks the wort from the kettle through the hop back and into the cooler.or if not using the hop back straight to the cooler.

the other one pumps the wort from the M.L.T. through the coil inside the H.L.T. and back into the M.L.T.to raise the temp.

the drill pump used to do both but now it is really shagged and leaks like a sieve the only good thing is it has suction.
where as the other one doesn't so i can siphon from the top with all the sh$t whirlpooled into a pile on the bottom of the kettle.


----------



## jayse (7/9/03)

those pics come up allright needs the good light.might take some of the HLT in the back yard in the sun.
here's a couple of things that keep the beer cold.
theirs the magic box up top. thats a coopers stout tap with a pale icon there's a 45L keg in there with a C.C cube aswell it can fit four soda kegs.
.the other can fit 4 soda kegs also and ussually has 4 in there.

the hops are in the freezer allthough just learnt DON'T FREEZE HOPS.
the malt is in the cuboard and the yeast is where ever it can fit between kegs in stubbies, 2l and 600 ml bottles.
iv'e got 2112,1272,1056,1084,1028

iam using these malts 

imc pale ale malt
amc pale malt
imc munich malt
cararoma(dark crystal malt only better) 
black malt 
choc malt
60l british crystal 
caramunich 
carapils
wheat malt
roast barley

hops

hallertau
cascade 
chinnook
EKG
northern brewer


number one brew is NW pale ale. CASCADES mmmmmmmmm 

those hops in the tubs are cluster,hallertau,tettnanger and pride of ringwood.
next year will add perle,chinnook,williamette and something else?.gunna be a hop field in the back yard.


----------



## GMK (7/9/03)

Jayse,

Tel me why you dont freeze Hops.

I allways keep my hop pellets in the freezer...


----------



## Linz (7/9/03)

GMK,

I think I read somewhere that the hop plugs/flowers discintegrated(?) during the boil. Since yours are pellets and already pulverised the effect won't be noticed.
Keeping hops in the freezer does increase their shelf life in regards to their AAU%(check it out on your promash programme)but they, the hops, do nearly just as good in the fridge at 4oC. It just means that you can keep hops for 12 months in the freezer and only lose 1-2% AAU where as in the fridge the loss will occur in a couple of months.


----------



## jayse (7/9/03)

i still have mine in the freezer.
but the hop growers told the grumpy ones' that the freezing damages the cells or something and cause them to lose aroma.
iam still keeping them in their they've been working great so far and they don't actually seem to freeze.


----------



## GMK (7/9/03)

Jayse

That was my feeling/thoughts on the pellets in the freezer.

Because they come out of the freezer...this is one of the reasons i add boiling water to them for 2mins before pitching them into the secondary.


----------



## jayse (7/9/03)

here's the lovely ales in fermention.
there inside the constant temp is around 16c for the primary ferments they get a heater belt for a few hours each day to get a ale ferment at around 19c.
come summer i'll be building a small cool room powered by a aircon.in the shed.keep it at 20c.


----------



## joecast (8/9/03)

well, im impressed....and jealous.
joe


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

here's the hop back.
very simple as you can see their the same grommets as a airlock they get changed a few times it works by suction the pump is on the outlet sucking it through the hop back from the kettle so it has to be airtight.
thats a S/S pot scubber on the outlet for a filter tied on with a rubber band.


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

here's the magic box with fire extingquisher co2 bottle and small reg.


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

here's how it all pieces together.


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

here's how it all weighs up.


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

here's appeasing the ale gods


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

papa bear verses baby bear


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

another angle


----------



## jayse (8/9/03)

compost that looks good enough to eat


----------



## jayse (11/9/03)

here's what randy made last nite.
our new grain mill.


----------



## GMK (11/9/03)

Jayse

Looks good, perhaps you should go into production....


----------



## Gout (11/9/03)

If thats the case i'd love to know! 

I want some rollers, if there textured like yours look like i'm even more interested!!!


----------



## Gezza (14/9/03)

jayse

Keep the picks coming.

As they say - A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## jayse (14/9/03)

yeah i know what you mean.some americans take whole pages to discibe stuff.then in the end your left scratching your head.saying just show me a pic and i'll work it out myself.

no ones commented on the counter pressure bottle filler.
this beats your standard device.the whole thing is on page one.
this is the co2 and beer lines going into the bottle.for those you don't know how a counter pressure bottler works is you fill a cold bottle with co2 with one button then open the beer line(another button) as you release the co2 (another button)the beer flows into the bottle nicely.
i'll get a pic of the inside later in the sun.digicam doesn't work in dim light.


edit; it fills the bottles with cold carbonated beer.ready to drink.


----------



## jayse (14/9/03)

i think its a good idea to make some stuff up for sale if anyone wants something just ask i'll see what i can do.most of the stuff we have could not really be made and sold that cheaply.things like the temp controller and bottle filler.(the bottle filler uses really expensive values.)
my brother who's handle is 'randy' does most of the stuff that needs fabricating.
if we could get our hands on heaps of used kegs we would certainly go into production.we could make M.L.T''s H.L.T's boil kettles,H.L.T's with herms.that'll be the best step to go into frabricating brew gear for aussies'
been watching on the net for such a score of kegs.

also we could make other things like coolers and heat exchangers of all types,iv'e never seen convoluted copper for sale that'll be a good thing to get hold of.i can't see making up a convoluted cfc's for less than $200.but if there is a market and it's worth the time for some extra profit.
can't work for nothing i'd rather be brewing.

the production idea has deffinetly been thought of.

i want to have a nice wooden hopper for the mill with a company logo burnt on it.but in the end production cost will come down to those features .if we were producing them..
i'll see what that mill will end up being worth too make. after all heaps are people are after mills.and it'll be a good start into production.

anyway as i said if anyone wants something i will see what we can come up with.it seems quite a few are after a mill.we would have to beable to make ours for less than the valley mill or nobodies gunna by a unknown mill even if it's of the same quality.
i'll get some pics up when i have the hopper.i'd say you'll be looking at $150-$200.if i can get them made.
maybe even get randy to come up with a cheaper design.


----------



## GMK (15/9/03)

Jayse,

we will have to get together when i get to Adelaide...discuss all this stuff.

I reckon i can make/sell brand new 10 Gallon Rubbermaid mash tuns complete with ss ball valve, nut and tail with a 12inch plastic Phills false bottom for $245.00....

I can turn up wooden handles for the grain mill and make the wooden sides.

Can also turn up tap handles etc...


----------



## jayse (15/9/03)

gmk

sounds like a good idea.
it all comes down to wether people are prepared to spend that much on the stuff.we could save cost by making our own false bottoms for the mash tuns.even source a cheaper alternative to the rubbermaid 10 gallon which is $150 by itself.or even make our own bazooka type screens.

i don't think that many people would be prepared to fork out $250 for a mash tun.the buissness would have to operate on everything made to order.at least for a start.

do you have a wood lathe?theres even more ideas'cool.

might have too get a patent on the mill.i reckon we could sell them everywhere.i'll see randy in a couple days see what sort of price people will be looking at.


----------



## GMK (15/9/03)

Jayse,

i am a wood worker and have the following:
Wood Lathe
Table saw
6inch planer
Radial Arm Saw
Router table with a Hitachi TR12 Router
Metabo 1/2 sheet sander
Metabo jigsaw
6x12inch Linisher
8inch belt Grinder
4inch angle grinder
Makitta electric drill with drill stand etc...

I am about to go allgrain Brewing and have the following:
30ltr Urn as the HLT
1/4inch refrig grade annealed copper for the sparge spiral
10gallon Rubbermaid Mash Tun
75ltr Electric copper washer - Kettle
St Pats Convoluted Copper Counterflow Wort Chiller

Will need some help in setting it all up and doing All Grain.
Will turn you a magnetic bottle opener for the help you are willing to give me. or Alternatively, you turn your own.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/9/03)

Jayse, I'd be interested in a mill for sure. Hopper isn't important.

TDA


----------



## Randy (15/9/03)

I am working on mod 2 of the mill for a hopper and drive unit also mod 2 for HLT

If anyone wants any info or job done give us a hoy

Anything is possible.


----------



## Randy (15/9/03)

Also they rollers are what you call knerled

I can knerl any size shaft any diamater any lengths to 1Meter.


----------



## Jazman (15/9/03)

im a sheety and can make you hoppers for you out of galv or zinc alume or colourbond


----------



## Gout (15/9/03)

Gents I'm after some rollers(2) to use in my home made unit. If you can get them sell them make them etc let me know the options and price

otherwise i'll continue with the barlycrusher


----------



## Linz (15/9/03)

Jayse,

Whats the "black rubber" insulation on the drum on the floor in the above photo?


----------



## jayse (15/9/03)

linz
that stuff is from a fridgey it is supposed to be some of the best insulation you can get.i'll find out what it's called.

your boiler linz were did you score that.is that a really old one.were looking at getting some 70's and 80's models which are thinner s/s.to produce some universal kettles for sale.


----------



## jayse (15/9/03)

gmk
love too come out and get all that gear going.sounds like a great setup.i'll lend you a temp controller for the H.L.T.give us some time to drink instead of watch temps and turn on and off the urn etc.just set and forget.
i wouldn't mind some nice wooden signs with h.l.t ,m.l.t etc routered on them.that'll be cool.to go on the front of the converted kegs.

ben,
yep i'll organize your rollers.any size?

T.D.A
also your mill.will get in touch later.

jazman 
thanx. but we want to do the fabricating ourselves or the cost to others will be too much.paying for extra labour etc.i'd rather do the labour and keep the money in my pocket.maybe we might come to an arrangement a mill for a days work from you.hows that sound.still ironing out the details.
sorry to say were in it for the bucks.like most people these days buisness comes first.once we get fully going you never know we could have some casual work for you.it all depends on demand.

cheers jayse


----------



## crackers (16/9/03)

jayse
i would be interested in the kettles, maybe as kit form to save you on labour & me on cost ??
cant seem to source old kegs, and if you supply the elements etc. i would be very interested in purchasing the lot in one go from you.
what do you use to control the temperature, most thermostats ive looked at are arournd the $100 mark.

very nice setup youve got, hopefully ill get there one day

cheers
crackers


----------



## jayse (16/9/03)

crackers
we will deffintly eventually get the kegs over here somehow if it kills me.it may take some time.but when we do i think will pretty much do what ever people want.if you just want a keg as is, no worries.i think thats what most people will want to get.then do the work themselves to save some bucks.you used to beable to get the kegs in oz for $85.i'd don't think will beable to offer them for any less than twice that now.after importing them from the states.

personally for these universal kettle i would by a three ring gas burner from a campimg store if i was you.they will last a lifetime and are quite cheap.properly less than a element to boil 10 gallons.

cheers jayse
some more pics coming sorry all talk no pictures.


----------



## crackers (16/9/03)

jayse,
how do you rig up a temperature controller, to gas, to keep the HLT at a constant temperature??
what are you planning on doing to the kegs to sell them as kettles. (add manifold, outlet, valve, sightglass etc.)??

cheers
crackers


----------



## jayse (16/9/03)

crackers
theres a gas solienoid which needs power to allow gas to pass though.the temp controller switches the solienoid on or off depending on the temp.there is a small valve which is before the solienoid with a s/s tube going to the top of the burner.this is for a pilot lite.so the pilot is always on.
i can get these solienoids made to fit straight onto any burner.if you don't have a controller you could use it to turn the gas on and of by flicking the mains switch off or on.
the temp controller can be used to switch on whatever you like a gas solienoid, electric urn, pump or fridge anything you like.theres some pics on page one.will get some more pics up later a little busy right now.
heres one don't know if you can make it out properly.

also the kegs will do as you said.site glass would be optional.but standard cut the top out weld in a part for the tap in the bottom with a length inside which could be used for a false bottom or a screen.it would be by order some people will want diferent things like a herms coil with the fittings welded to the sides for a H.L.T.as my new one is going to be.
anyway till later cheers jayse


----------



## Jazman (16/9/03)

we will see i will work out a price for the hopper and maybe we can do a deal as i have good acces to the equipment to fabricate maybe i will make a templete for it and you can buy it off me that way they are all the same size ect plus i can get my steel cheap so we will see what happens plus i may be able to get my mill machine ect by one of the fitters form work so i will wait and see


----------



## Randy (16/9/03)

I am working on a new design it uses the same rollers and the same bronze bush ends but a new design on ends to allow hopper mounting.

With all this talk I think I might copyright it Just joking I am happy to help all.

Will have the new one done in a week or two will get you picks soon.


----------



## Linz (16/9/03)

Guys,
I was as lucky as when it comes to the boiler. I was servicing a club in the burbs and I ASKED ( as I keep telling everyone!) if they had anyold kegs they didn't want. The manager said they had 1/2 dozen out the back and "Help myself to all of them if I wished cause the trucks wont take them away"
I ended up with 7 some how B)


----------



## jayse (16/9/03)

Linz.
cool i was offered some from a couple of managers proprietors. they said i can take any i want.but they are all ones that are still in use not older ones that have been hanging around.so i have said no.

i can get barrel shaped 45L kegs if anyone wants to use one of them.i'll get one made up see how it goes i reckon it'll work well.most people only need to boil 30 litres. and these are easier too find if you can't wait for a newer 50L keg.

cheers jayse
here's a pic of the tap mount on the fridge with four cornies.randy made that.no drip tray yet.hint hint.


----------



## Randy (16/9/03)

I am working on a drip tray just so many projects I dont know where to start


----------



## jayse (18/9/03)

here's the gas solienoid on the burner with the temp controller that runs it.


----------



## jayse (14/11/03)

sorry haven't got any new pics.
still haven't gone and got some batteries.
anyway if you think making a brewery in you garage is something check out what my old man is building in his shed.


----------



## jayse (14/11/03)

these are from a few years ago its is complete now but has no wings.
will get some pics if anyone wants a look.
it has been 5 years in the making so far.


----------



## big d (14/11/03)

that would have to be the most unusual fermenter i have ever seen.  
very large but


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/03)

Great comeback big d :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I thought it was gunna be a one man sub!

TDA


----------



## big d (14/11/03)

tda
    
extra good one
apologies jayse couldnt help myself
on another note congrates to your old man.thats one mean project.well done


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/03)

Yep, that's one good effort jayse. Did you help at all?
Hot enough for ya big d?


----------



## jayse (14/11/03)

i haven't so much as left a finger print on it.
so when she falls out of the sky iam not to blam.


----------



## big d (14/11/03)

naaah
gotta go outside to warm up.must be at least 90+ humidity and 34 deg to boot. :angry: 
betta have a beer :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/03)

I will drink to that! :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## offroad4X4 (29/5/05)

How about tidying your brewery up Jayse, It seems a tad unorganised. 

Its a wonder you can find all your equipment, let alone use it.

I now live in Thebarton I could come and help you clean up your shed if you like.

Peter in Thebarton


----------



## jayse (29/5/05)

Thats the old livingstoned avenue brewery.
It still isn't much better though and anytime your free you can come for a beer or two.

Jayse


----------



## big d (29/5/05)

offroad4X4 said:


> I now live in Thebarton I could come and help you clean up your shed if you like.
> 
> Peter in Thebarton
> [post="61226"][/post]​




smooth <_< 
real smooth talking peter formally of wagga.
wonder if jayse will take you up on your offer.

big d


----------

